# Mark Like A Mercedes Badge



## Safetyman

Hi all,

I've an old watch (60's silver coloured dress watch) that I presumed was a Mercedes branded watch. I was browsing the bay last week and saw the same mark on a watch but can't remember for the life of me which make the vendor said it was. The mark is the exact same as a Mercedes emblem, a 3 pointed star in a circle. Any ideas ? The one I have has the little swiss shield on the movement but I can't quite make out which one as it's under the balance.

Cheers


----------



## pugster

...now this is going to bug me all night as ive seen the mark before, if you had said a 5 pointed star i'd have said eternamatic right away


----------



## Safetyman

Just might jog your memory and help you sleep Pugster










Cheers


----------



## bridgeman

heavy bet on Rodania


----------



## Safetyman

Thanks bridgeman. Had a look on microlisk and the Rodania mark is the same but upside down, so only 180 degrees out...


----------



## Guest

pugster said:


> ...now this is going to bug me all night as ive seen the mark before, if you had said a 5 pointed star i'd have said eternamatic right away


Rolex hour hand?


----------



## Guest

Rolex hour hand like this


----------



## bridgeman

Safetyman said:


> Thanks bridgeman. Had a look on microlisk and the Rodania mark is the same but upside down, so only 180 degrees out...


turn the watch round :thumbup:


----------



## mel

Naah! the Rolex is only a Merc at six o'clock - - that's when the logo is the correct Merc way up/down :lol:


----------



## pugster

lol naw not rolex, i thought i'd seen it on another old known brand like aquastar - but im not sure now whether it was on the dial or caseback ive seen it before :wallbash: , wtb more memory , im only running about 64k and its getting worse as i get older....


----------



## Safetyman

I wouldn't mind if it was a Rolex half of the time....


----------



## Guest

I knew it wasn't a Rolly but was wondering if it was where you'd seen the symbol before.


----------



## Safetyman

Spudley72 said:


> I knew it wasn't a Rolly but was wondering if it was where you'd seen the symbol before.


No, it was on a watch on flea bay last week, still annoyed I didn't put it in my watch list.


----------

